
Venture Investors Wrap Up an Unusually Bleak Quarter - markbao
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/28/business/28venture.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&adxnnlx=1214684470-UdcxPmSI+DAixDFc+pFqDw
======
iamelgringo
I hate to say it, but the reason is that software startups really don't need
tons of VC any more. Gone are the days when a software startup needs $150
million to succeed.

There's going to be a big shift in VC investment away from software to other
technologies like biotech and greentech where large amounts of capital are a
requirement.

